# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Nếu một ngày nào đó phần mềm Mach 3 "Không miễn phí"

## marl

Em đưa ra một giả thiết là nếu một ngày nào đó phần mềm Mach 3 "*Không miễn phí*" thì ........

Mời các bác đóng góp ý kiến.

----------


## Mr.L

> Em đưa ra một giả thiết là nếu một ngày nào đó phần mềm Mach 3 "*Không miễn phí*" thì ........


Hiện tại nó cũng có miễn phí đâu mà bác hỏi chi cho mệt. 175 obama đó. Đúng là ko biết gì.

----------


## anhxco

Nói thiệt e k hiểu bác lắm.
Ý bác "ngày nào" là "ngày nào" vậy?
Rõ ràng là nó đang không miễn phí => nên đổi thành " nếu 1 ngày nào đó pm mach 3 miễn phí".
Nếu bác bỏ nó trong ngoặc kép có thể ý bác là k dùng lậu đc nữa, cái này e thấy khó, có thể phiên bản mới không dùng đc, vậy thì cứ dùng phiên bản hiện tại mà ae vẫn dùng, nó vẫn tốt vậy.
Thêm nữa nếu làm thương mại e nghĩ các bác thương gia cũng không tiếc tiền để mua license đâu ạ, cái mấy cả trăm triệu, license có vài triệu, quá bèo.

----------


## marl

Nó không miễn phí thì ai cũng biết nhưng nó ***** được.

----------


## anhxco

> Nó không miễn phí thì ai cũng biết nhưng nó ***** được.


Cái nì hình như bác lại không đúng nữa.
Theo e biết ( đang dùng) thì bản dùng vẫn là license như thường, không phải *****, đơn giản license đấy không phải của mình mua mà thôi.

----------


## nhatson

Licensing

Without a license, Mach3 will operate in Demo mode. While in Demo mode, the software has the following limitations:
Mill & Plasma: 500 line gcode limit (10,000,000 limit after licensing)
Turn: 50 line gcode limit (10,000,000 limit after licensing)
Kernel Frequency locked at 25kHz (only applicable if using the parallel port driver)
Set Next Line function disabled
Run From Here function disabled
Turn: Threading disabled
Plasma: THC functions disabled
Non-commercial users (aka hobbyists) are permitted to use one Mach license for as many machines as they require. For commercial users (anybody who uses the software to generate profit), we require a separate license purchase for each machine. Mach1, Mach2, and Mach3 may all be used on one computer, but only one version of each will co-exist on a single computer.

A license is only required on the computer actually running a machine. If a computer not connected to a machine is used to test code, please use Mach3 in Simulation mode – it will remove the 500 line limit. Simulation mode can be accessed by uninstalling (or not installing) the Parallel Port Driver. The Add-ons for Mill will only work with a licensed copy of Mach3 as this software is an Add-on, and not a stand-alone product.

Hard Copies (a disk) of the downloadable content are available directly from a 3rd party.


http://www.machsupport.com/software/mach3/

còn ko muốn mất xu nào, và ko vi phạm điều gì thì
http://linuxcnc.org/

b.r

----------


## marl

Vậy thì phải cụ thể nó ra. Nếu một ngày nào đó bạn *phải mua* licience của phần mềm mach 3 thì ........

----------


## nhatson

em sẽ tặng bác con heo đất truyền thống



còn ko, em cho bác email của art fenerty, người code ra mach3 
fenerty@hfx.andara.com

bác viết cái thư, dại loại là nhà nghèo me chơi CNC, nhặt nhạnh được cái body với máy tính rồi, 
thiếu phần mềm chuẩn thôi, cụ ấy xem xét xem có tặng được cái keys free ko
chiêu em đến đây là hết roài

Cao nhân chắc sẽ tự ngồi code phần mềm tự xài luôn nhẩy. Còn 1 pp án khác, quốc hữu hoá cái phần mềm ấy nhẩy
cao nhân làm từ số 0 chắc cũng mệt, người đi trước đã làm roài, tạo điều kiện cho thế hệ sau rồi, thế hệ sau cứ thế phát huy
http://linuxcnc.org/docs/html/common/emc-history.html
http://www.nist.gov/manuscript-publi...?pub_id=821651
http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=821651

----------


## ga_cnc

không biết mà hay nói nhiều thì cái ngu nó bắt đầu phọt ra  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nhatson

http://nv50.0fees.net/Doc/Mach3Mysteries.pdf

vài dòng tâm sự cùa tiền nhân tạo ra mach3, tốn không ít công sức
em hi vọng mọi người cần cù , có thể tận dụng tối đa mach3, kiếm đươc lợi ích>> bỏ ống>> mua keys>> tôn trọng người đã làm ra spham
bàn làm sao tận dụng demo kiếm được tiền mua keys thì em wellcome

còn thật sư khó khăn quá, thì dùng LinuxCNC cũng rất tốt, hơi mất công 1 chút
b.r

----------

ga_cnc

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 giải pháp, tiết kiệm được những 26obama

http://www.automationtechnologiesinc...3-license-file

b.r

----------


## marl

Thực ra thì có nhiều công ty họ đã yêu cầu các đối tác của họ phải dùng phần mềm có bản quyền.
Theo em nghĩ trong tương lai thì cũng nên dùng phần mềm có bản quyền.

Vậy thì các bác có dự định một ngày nào đó dùng phần mềm mach 3 có bản quyền chưa.

PS: Em ko liên quan gì mua bán bản quyền nha.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tự viết PM Mach 3  :Smile: )

Hồi mới chơi CNC, trước khi dùng Mach3, em có viết 1PM bắt chước vì em muốn dùng USB port trên laptop của em chứ ko muốn kiêm 1 cái PC mới, tốn tiền. PM kết nối thông qua 1 con MCU, chỉ hỗ trợ các lệnh cơ bản như G0, G1, G2, G3, G81, G82,... cũng phay được mấy cái hịnh đơn giản.

----------


## ga_cnc

> Thực ra thì có nhiều công ty họ đã yêu cầu các đối tác của họ phải dùng phần mềm có bản quyền.
> Theo em nghĩ trong tương lai thì cũng nên dùng phần mềm có bản quyền.
> 
> Vậy thì các bác có dự định một ngày nào đó dùng phần mềm mach 3 có bản quyền chưa.
> 
> PS: Em ko liên quan gì mua bán bản quyền nha.


Em đang có thắc mắc là bác đang dùng hệ điều hành nào, nếu là win thì bác có mua bản quyền không, nếu được bác liệt kê một số soft mà bác đang dùng mà bác có mua bản quyền, khi đó hãy nói chuyện Mach3 cũng chưa muộn

----------


## nhatson

10 năm trước, còn là SV, quan trọng là làm thẻ visa ko dễ dàng, nên nhờ sự trợ giúp người thân, em tin nhiều bác trên này đều đã mua keys mach3
và hi vọng nhiều bác sắm heo đất để sắp tới sẽ có luôn keys mach3

ko phải cái dì cũng nghiêm chỉnh hết được, quan trọng hơn là cadcam, em thủ sẳn 1 số soft trong tầm giá, có thể cố gắng được 
cad thì ko tới nổi nào
http://www.amazon.com/IMSI-Design-00...words=TurboCAD

căng nhất là CAM, mình chỉ có được loại tb ~ cỡ 1/2 thu nhập bình quân VN
http://www.sheetcam.com/ > cắt plasma okies
http://mecsoft.com/visualmill/
http://onecnc.net/
http://bobcad.com/products/
http://www.sprutcamamerica.com/


b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

tiện đây chém vụ linux luôn, trước kia pahỉ cài linux thật bất tiện
giờ thì có thể boot linux CD hoặc USB rồi tiện hơn nhiều

http://linuxcnc.org/index.php/english/download
http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?Hybrid_Iso

----------


## marl

> Em đang có thắc mắc là bác đang dùng hệ điều hành nào, nếu là win thì bác có mua bản quyền không, nếu được bác liệt kê một số soft mà bác đang dùng mà bác có mua bản quyền, khi đó hãy nói chuyện Mach3 cũng chưa muộn


Nên giới hạn trong mach 3 thôi.
Win của em đi theo máy bác ạ nên nó có bản quyền.

----------


## nhatson

750.000VND là có cái máy đủ tốt đê chạy mach3 ,có luôn con tem bản quyền rồi ah
số lượng các nhà cung cấp còn chắc hàng trăm cái, ko còn thì lên tiền xíu chắc có hàng ngàn cái, còn ko? các chuyên gia ngoài chợ có nghề lột tem sao cho còn nguyên vẹn  :Smile: 

anh microsoft đang kiện cáo để mấy cái máy used bị tháo tem, nhưng đang bị chỉ trích nặng nè vì việc này

----------


## nhatson

> Nên giới hạn trong mach 3 thôi.
> Win của em đi theo máy bác ạ nên nó có bản quyền.


hoho, nếu 1 ngày dì đầy của bác, em sẽ rủ cả nhà quay linuxcnc 
tại sao lại phải giới hạn chứ

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

Phần mềm mach3 là 175USD , không vấn đề gì , ai muốn bản quyền em mua cho 1 cái cung cấp cho người ta , còn không bản quyền em copy 1 cái key của em đưa cho người ta cũng không thành vấn đề , cái này là tuỳ thuộc vào người dùng , họ tôn trọng công sức người làm ra thì trả tiền , chứ ở VN kêu mọi người trả tiền phần mềm là hơi khó , ngay cả cơ quan nhà nước thì được bao nhiêu phần trăm xài phần mềm bản quyền ?

       Ngày trước bên em có gửi mail hỏi bên mach3 hỏi rằng tôi có mua bản quyền bên anh 1 bản , bây giờ copy bản đó và xài key của tôi thì như vậy 2 máy xài 1 key thì có vấn đề gì không ? bên mach3 nói cái đó tuỳ bạn không có vần đề gì cả , thế là em copy thôi. Do đó anh em cũng đừng ngại khi dùng chung 1 key , nếu cảm thấy không xứng đáng vì cái mình dùng tạo ra tiền thì nên trả tiền bản quyền cho 1 key mới vậy.


----- Nếu mach3 hạn chế dùng chung 1 key thì họ tạo ra key cứng rồi , dùng cái này thì mỗi máy chi điều khiển đước 1 máy cnc thôi. Theo em nghĩ nếu tác giả ( có thể chủ ý hay vô ý ) không cho dùng chung 1 key thì chưa chắc mach3 phổ biến trên thế giới trong giới DIY như vậy đâu , và nhờ thế em đang mong chờ bản Mach4 thương mại , vì dưới 500USD không thành vấn đề với em.

----------

nhatson, trungdt, writewin

----------


## nhatson

> Phần mềm mach3 là 175USD , không vấn đề gì , ai muốn bản quyền em mua cho 1 cái cung cấp cho người ta , còn không bản quyền em copy 1 cái key của em đưa cho người ta cũng không thành vấn đề , cái này là tuỳ thuộc vào người dùng , họ tôn trọng công sức người làm ra thì trả tiền , chứ ở VN kêu mọi người trả tiền phần mềm là hơi khó , ngay cả cơ quan nhà nước thì được bao nhiêu phần trăm xài phần mềm bản quyền ?
> 
>        Ngày trước bên em có gửi mail hỏi bên mach3 hỏi rằng tôi có mua bản quyền bên anh 1 bản , bây giờ copy bản đó và xài key của tôi thì như vậy 2 máy xài 1 key thì có vấn đề gì không ? bên mach3 nói cái đó tuỳ bạn không có vần đề gì cả , thế là em copy thôi. Do đó anh em cũng đừng ngại khi dùng chung 1 key , nếu cảm thấy không xứng đáng vì cái mình dùng tạo ra tiền thì nên trả tiền bản quyền cho 1 key mới vậy.
> 
> 
> ----- Nếu mach3 hạn chế dùng chung 1 key thì họ tạo ra key cứng rồi , dùng cái này thì mỗi máy chi điều khiển đước 1 máy cnc thôi. Theo em nghĩ nếu tác giả ( có thể chủ ý hay vô ý ) không cho dùng chung 1 key thì chưa chắc mach3 phổ biến trên thế giới trong giới DIY như vậy đâu , và nhờ thế em đang mong chờ bản Mach4 thương mại , vì dưới 500USD không thành vấn đề với em.


mach4 tke cho dân làm kiếm tiền, bản quyền là 1, cái nữa là cần tới hardware ngoài

b.r

----------


## marl

Bác cứ cười làm gì, trong máy em có phần mềm mach 3 đâu.

----------


## lekimhung

> Bác cứ cười làm gì, trong máy em có phần mềm mach 3 đâu.


Hổng dùng mach3 sao không nói sớm, mà bác dùng cái gì nhỉ, giới thiệu cho anh em mở mắt cái đi.

----------


## marl

> Hổng dùng mach3 sao không nói sớm, mà bác dùng cái gì nhỉ, giới thiệu cho anh em mở mắt cái đi.


Trong công nghiệp em không thấy họ dùng mach 3. ho toàn dung PLC thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Không chỉ riêng ở VN mới dùng*** đâu ạ. Các đồng nghiệp làm cho các cty nước ngoài đáng kính của em khi đi cày thường ôm theo 2 cái laptop, một cái được phát với lèo tèo mấy thứ có bản quyền, một cái nhà trồng với đầy đủ **** cần thiết. Tây hay ta đều thế cả.

Nhiều phần mềm như autocad chẳng hạn không mấy người dùng bản quyền, giá của nó không rẻ, pvelite cũng thế, nó còn đắt hơn. Cả 2 cái này em đang dùng chùa. Mach3 thì chưa biết vì em còn chưa biết cách sử dụng nó. Với giá 175$ thì trả xiền không phải là vấn đề không làm được, tuy nhiên em nghĩ người làm ra nó cũng muốn có tí lỏng lẻo để nhiều người biết đến nó hơn. Vậy thôi ạ.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Nam CNC

bản chất PC cũng là 1 PLC vậy thôi nhưng nó không ổn định , còn PLC thì dành cho công nghiệp , nhưng chỉ dùng PLC thì được lập trình sẵn , chứ muốn chạy kiểu mới thì cũng phải đổ chương trình vào vậy thôi , về chức năng thì PC cũng giống thế.... và hơn thế vì em nghe nhạc xem phim đươc hehehe , nhưng muốn em ấy 24 /24 làm việc ổn định thì bó tay.


Bác Nhất Sơn , mach4 đầy đủ luôn cả harware thì giá bao nhiêu bác , bác dùng chưa ? cho em vài cảm nhận đi , nghe bác nói là bác kịp lôi về 1 bản dùng thử khi em nó đưa lên mà

----------


## nhatson

> Trong công nghiệp em không thấy họ dùng mach 3. ho toàn dung PLC thôi.


máy lớn em thấy dùng mấy pan sau
1. fanuc/fagor/simmens
2. card pci/pcie motioncontrol

USA thất thể trong lĩnh vực dkhien máy công cụ trước hai trùm phát xít đức và nhật bản, nên tài trợ ctrinh2 nghiên cứu open source điều khiển máy công cụ > EMC2 linuxcnc là sản phẩm của ctrình này, mach3 cũng từ đó mà ra, một cách để cân bằng thị trường và chống độc quyền hiệu quả 
http://www.nist.gov/manuscript-publi...?pub_id=821651

-vì lí dó trên có thể xem mach3 hoặc linuxcnc là công cụ để cân bằng với hệ điều khiển khác

----------

culitruong, writewin

----------


## nhatson

> bản chất PC cũng là 1 PLC vậy thôi nhưng nó không ổn định , còn PLC thì dành cho công nghiệp , nhưng chỉ dùng PLC thì được lập trình sẵn , chứ muốn chạy kiểu mới thì cũng phải đổ chương trình vào vậy thôi , về chức năng thì PC cũng giống thế.... và hơn thế vì em nghe nhạc xem phim đươc hehehe , nhưng muốn em ấy 24 /24 làm việc ổn định thì bó tay.
> 
> 
> Bác Nhất Sơn , mach4 đầy đủ luôn cả harware thì giá bao nhiêu bác , bác dùng chưa ? cho em vài cảm nhận đi , nghe bác nói là bác kịp lôi về 1 bản dùng thử khi em nó đưa lên mà


báo cáo, mach4 vẫn chưa hoàn thiện, ta tiếp tục chờ ah, hàng giá cao, ko phát hành bừa bãi được, đền chít luôn   :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## marl

Mach 3 dựa trên nền tảng phần cứng của PC (không dùng card ngoài) thì không thể bằng các hãng khác được (vì lý do này nên em không dùng mach 3, em biết nó rất lâu rồi). Nên nói "để cân bằng" thì chẳng khác nào châu chấu đá voi.

----------


## anhxco

> Mach 3 dựa trên nền tảng phần cứng của PC (không dùng card ngoài) thì không thể bằng các hãng khác được (vì lý do này nên em không dùng mach 3, em biết nó rất lâu rồi). Nên nói "để cân bằng" thì chẳng khác nào châu chấu đá voi.


hi`hi`, bác đúng là "uyên thâm"...

----------


## marl

> Không chỉ riêng ở VN mới dùng*** đâu ạ. Các đồng nghiệp làm cho các cty nước ngoài đáng kính của em khi đi cày thường ôm theo 2 cái laptop, một cái được phát với lèo tèo mấy thứ có bản quyền, một cái nhà trồng với đầy đủ **** cần thiết. Tây hay ta đều thế cả.
> 
> Nhiều phần mềm như autocad chẳng hạn không mấy người dùng bản quyền, giá của nó không rẻ, pvelite cũng thế, nó còn đắt hơn. Cả 2 cái này em đang dùng chùa. Mach3 thì chưa biết vì em còn chưa biết cách sử dụng nó. Với giá 175$ thì trả xiền không phải là vấn đề không làm được, tuy nhiên em nghĩ người làm ra nó cũng muốn có tí lỏng lẻo để nhiều người biết đến nó hơn. Vậy thôi ạ.


Có nghĩa là nếu trong tương lai bác có nhu cầu dùng mach 3 thì bác sẽ sẵn sàng bỏ ra 175$ ??

----------


## nhatson

> Mach 3 dựa trên nền tảng phần cứng của PC (không dùng card ngoài) thì không thể bằng các hãng khác được (vì lý do này nên em không dùng mach 3, em biết nó rất lâu rồi). Nên nói "để cân bằng" thì chẳng khác nào châu chấu đá voi.


tuỳ sản phẩm và quy mô sản xuất, giờ sắm 1 con DMG làm mấy cái vỏ nhôm nhà em là dùng búa và đe giết ruồi


ko cứ phải muốn cân bằng với BỰ phải là BỰ

b.r

----------

KDD

----------


## nhatson

thành viên của đại gia dình mach3


http://www.tormach.com/success_stori...l#.VFcrq_mUckp

----------


## nhatson

minitech, mấy cụ làm nữ trang chắc rành chú này, cũng từ gia đình artsoft


http://www.minitechcnc.com/
http://www.minitechcnc.com/software09/mach2.htm

khách hàng của chú ta

----------


## nhatson

muốn gấu hơn với mach3, đã có 1 số hãng support
http://www.cs-lab.eu/en/produkt-2,2-...onnectors.html
http://www.vitalsystem.com/portal/mo...spmc/dspmc.php
http://www.vitalsystem.com/portal/mo...on_integra.php
http://dynomotion.com/

tương lai thì sẽ có mach4 đáp ứng cho các ứng dụng yêu cầu cao hơn

CNC làm thay đổi nền văn minh làoi người, MACH3 cũng góp phần làm thay đổi nhanh hơn nữa, 
ai chê mach3 là có suy nghĩ ko thiết thực>> vì mach3 là 1 sản phẩm rất thiết thực 
nếu chê thì nên giới thiệu kèm 1 spham đáp ứng như mach3 , giá 200usd có thể chạy CNC
mà chê ko cũng chẵng sao, người ta có 20.000 khách hàng ~ thu về cở 4 triệu mỹ kim 

chém quá trời rồi, túm lại 1 câu, lạc đề



b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://www.tormach.com/kfx_medical.html#.VFcwxfmUcko

----------


## nhatson

món quà kỉ niệm cho đứa cháu ở USA, chắc ko tới nỗi vô bổ, ít ra cũng được mang tiếng là .... làm ra

----------


## nhatson

quà tặng cho 1 ông bạn già

----------


## nhatson

quà tặng 1 người bạn có đạo

----------


## CKD

Chán! Trình chém của mọi người đều tăng, chỉ có em là thụt lùi thôi đa.

- 1 bác ngồi trên cung trăng (cuội), chưa biết Mach3 là cái chi chi.. chém gió là không thèm dùng vì không phải hàng công nghiệp. Hé hé.. *vậy trước giờ bác Cuội dùng cái gì liên quan đến CNC nêu lên để em xin thọ giáo*. Còn không thì đề nghị lần sau nêu rỏ để anh em liệu mà gạch đá... Chứ bản thân em kiến thức nông cạn, nhìn chưa ra khỏi cửa, chỉ thấy có nhiều cái máy công nghiệp.. nó dùng soft còn cùi hơn mach3 mà vẫn hái $ vèo vèo ấy. Mach3 mà đọc phát biểu của bác.. chắc tự ái tới chết & mai mốt anh em sẽ không có mach4 để mà dùng.
- Nếu bác marl bảo là dùng soft có bản quyền.. nếu không lầm thì giỏi lắm được cái win thôi. Ngoài ra chắc từ free tới *** hết. Bác có được bao nhiêu cái soft có bản quyền có thề đem ra khè anh em ko?..

----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson



----------


## Tuấn

> Có nghĩa là nếu trong tương lai bác có nhu cầu dùng mach 3 thì bác sẽ sẵn sàng bỏ ra 175$ ??


Chưa chắc bác ạ, đối với em bản quyền hay không không quan trọng. Em cũng không coi một người dùng*** là người không tốt hay cái gì cả. Em cũng chả quan tâm người khác nghĩ gì về em khi em dùng ****.

Em chỉ thấy điều quan trọng nhất khi tự giác dùng bản quyền là nó tạo cho mình thói quen hướng thiện, tự giác làm những việc mình cho là đúng, cái này có ích cho bản thân nhiều hơn là người được mình trả tiền. Vậy thôi bác.

----------

ngocanhld2802, sondv

----------


## marl

Các bác nói thế thì hóa ra em chê mach 3 à. Không có sản phẩm xấu chỉ có sản phẩm không phù hợp với công việc của mình.

Thiết kế của mach 3 lúc ban đầu là dựa vào cổng máy in (LBP). đó là cái thắt cổ chai mà không phần mềm nào dù có viết tối ưu đến bao nhiêu đi chăng nữa có thể vượt qua được vì cổng máy in tốc độ chậm (rẻ). Nếu muốn tăng tốc độ thì việc bắt buộc phải dùng phần cứng khác là điều tất yếu. Do yêu cầu của sản xuất ngày một cao nên sẽ có mach 4 mach 5 .....

----------


## marl

> muốn gấu hơn với mach3, đã có 1 số hãng support
> http://www.cs-lab.eu/en/produkt-2,2-...onnectors.html
> http://www.vitalsystem.com/portal/mo...spmc/dspmc.php
> http://www.vitalsystem.com/portal/mo...on_integra.php
> http://dynomotion.com/
> 
> tương lai thì sẽ có mach4 đáp ứng cho các ứng dụng yêu cầu cao hơn
> 
> CNC làm thay đổi nền văn minh làoi người, MACH3 cũng góp phần làm thay đổi nhanh hơn nữa, 
> ...


Thế nền văn minh loài người là gì hả bác ơi.

Kỹ sư việt nam thừa khả năng viết phần mềm như mach 3, nhưng tại sao không viết, vì rất nhiều lý do trong đó có cả vấn đề bản quyền.

----------


## nhatson

> Thế nền văn minh loài người là gì hả bác ơi.
> 
> Kỹ sư việt nam thừa khả năng viết phần mềm như mach 3, nhưng tại sao không viết, vì rất nhiều lý do trong đó có cả vấn đề bản quyền.



em đã post quá trình của mach3 rồi,  20năm phát triển, hơn nửa thời gian đầu là free, và hiện tại cũng rất thảoi mái với bản quyền 
còn cái câu  thừa sức của bác, quên đi vì nó chưa có tồn tại hiện thực, em cũng nghe nói nhìu, nhưng chưa thấy mấy chỗ cho dùng kể cả demo
bác có thể giới thiệu vài bản demo thừa sức của anh hay ko?



bác có chê hay ko ? nhưng bác coi mach3 là châu chấu đấy thôi>>mặc nhiên em sẽ hiểu rằng bác phủ nhận lợi ích mach3 đem lại

văn minh là đi hô hào rằng tôi có thể làm được nhưng tôi ko thik làm  thảoi mái vì tự do ngôn luận mà

----------


## lekimhung

Haizzz!, phong cho bác marl chức thánh, nể bác thiệt, nhất là biệt tài làm cho mấy anh em lên bờ xuống ruộng luôn.

----------


## marl

> Chưa chắc bác ạ, đối với em bản quyền hay không không quan trọng. Em cũng không coi một người dùng*** là người không tốt hay cái gì cả. Em cũng chả quan tâm người khác nghĩ gì về em khi em dùng ****.
> 
> Em chỉ thấy điều quan trọng nhất khi tự giác dùng bản quyền là nó tạo cho mình thói quen hướng thiện, tự giác làm những việc mình cho là đúng, cái này có ích cho bản thân nhiều hơn là người được mình trả tiền. Vậy thôi bác.


Báo cáo với bác là trên diễn đàn không đánh giá đạo đức thì tốt hơn. Bác với em là cái quái gì mà đi đánh giá đạo đức của nhau với của  người khác đúng không.

Nếu vậy bác làm ra một cái máy để sản xuất một sản phẩm nào đó rồi bán ra thị trường thì bác có trừ cái chi phí mà bác không dùng bản quyền trong giá thành sản phẩm không.
Ví dụ: Có một cơ sở sản xuất đang sản xuất sản phẩm A bán ra thị trường với giá là n
Bác cũng đầu tư một cái máy để sản xuất đúng sản phẩm A ấy do không phải trả chi phí bản quyền phần mềm nên bác có thể bán với giá n-1 cũng có lãi như cơ sở sản xuất trên thì bác sẽ bán với giá là n hay n-1 ?

----------


## anhxco

em bắt đầu thấy mệt rồi, bữa nay không vào độc bài của bác Marl nữa, chúc các bác sức khoẻ!

----------


## nhatson

> Báo cáo với bác là trên diễn đàn không đánh giá đạo đức thì tốt hơn. Bác với em là cái quái gì mà đi đánh giá đạo đức của nhau với của  người khác đúng không.
> 
> Nếu vậy bác làm ra một cái máy để sản xuất một sản phẩm nào đó rồi bán ra thị trường thì bác có trừ cái chi phí mà bác không dùng bản quyền trong giá thành sản phẩm không.
> Ví dụ: Có một cơ sở sản xuất đang sản xuất sản phẩm A bán ra thị trường với giá là n
> Bác cũng đầu tư một cái máy để sản xuất đúng sản phẩm A ấy do không phải trả chi phí bản quyền phần mềm nên bác có thể bán với giá n-1 cũng có lãi như cơ sở sản xuất trên thì bác sẽ bán với giá là n hay n-1 ?


túm lại, bác muốn ??
-mọi người kiếm cách cheat mach3 phòng khi....
-giải pháp thay thế mà mỗi người dành cho mình
-bác có giải pháp thay thế, chi phí tương tự>> xin mời bác giới thiệu bản demo

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

Bác marl có thể tiết lộ cái tuổi thật của bác được không nhỉ, mắc công mọi người cứ đoán mò có khi bác lỗ ráng chịu.

----------


## CKD

Tặng cho ai đó!

Loại này


Là loại này
 hoặc 

Xin lỗi.. spam tí rồi đi off đây.

----------

writewin

----------


## marl

> túm lại, bác muốn ??
> -mọi người kiếm cách cheat mach3 phòng khi....
> -giải pháp thay thế mà mỗi người dành cho mình
> -bác có giải pháp thay thế, chi phí tương tự>> xin mời bác giới thiệu bản demo
> 
> b.r


Em ko có cái gì cả bác ạ. em chưa tìm hiểu linuxCNC nhưng theo em thì chuyển sang linuxCNC có vẻ hợp lý.

----------


## nhatson

về làm SP, em hi vọng bác ko kêu la khẩu hiệu nữa 

như bác nói kỹ sư việt nam khó khăn dì dì đấy  chẳng lẻ hàng triệu kỹ sư ở hoa kỳ, châu âu, nga, trung quốc, hàn quốc vvvv ko làm được sao, và sao lại ko phổ biến bằng MACH3
em cho rằng mach3 phổ biến vì là 1 sản phẩm làm ra từ một người...  CHÂN THÀNH nên nó nhận được sự ủng hộ của cộng đồng

b.r

----------

anhcos, CKD, haignition, writewin

----------


## marl

> Tặng cho ai đó!
> 
> Loại này
> 
> 
> Là loại này
>  hoặc 
> 
> Xin lỗi.. spam tí rồi đi off đây.


Bác cứ nói thẳng là tặng cho em đi, em mới vui chứ.

----------


## nhatson

tiền thân mach3 là master5 , trước đó là EZCNC và được share
http://www.accesswave.ca/~blandry/ezcnc/abimp.html

b.r

----------


## marl

> về làm SP, em hi vọng bác ko kêu la khẩu hiệu nữa 
> 
> như bác nói kỹ sư việt nam khó khăn dì dì đấy  chẳng lẻ hàng triệu kỹ sư ở hoa kỳ, châu âu, nga, trung quốc, hàn quốc vvvv ko làm được sao, và sao lại ko phổ biến bằng MACH3
> em cho rằng mach3 phổ biến vì là 1 sản phẩm làm ra từ một người...  CHÂN THÀNH nên nó nhận được sự ủng hộ của cộng đồng
> 
> b.r


Theo như bác nói thì chuẩn bị có mach 4 em tam gọi là phân khúc cao cấp chứ em cũng chưa tim hiểu nó. Lúc đó sẽ xẩy ra cạnh tranh khốc liệt với các sản phẩm cao cấp của các hãng khác. Vì giá cao hơn nên lúc đó người dùng mới bắt đầu chú ý, lúc đó  có lựa chọn mach 4 hay không là do người dùng mọi người cứ chờ xem nó sẽ như thế nào.

Trung quốc nó làm rồi đó bác ạ. trong máy cắt khí ga của trung quốc đấy.

----------


## nhatson

em thấy mình cũng đủ chân thành rồi. đưa ra các giải pháp cho bác
1. bác mua keys mach3 em tặng bác con heo đất
2. bác muốn free em đã để cử
3. em gới thiệu source

em chưa thấy được sự chân thành của bác ngoài... dẫn đi vòng vòng, china làm thì china làm rất nhiều, code bác thik thì em post lên google drive , có điều comment tiếng trung
có điều lớn nhất các ctrinh khác ko được như mach3 là việc modifly dễ dàng, dùng mach3 làm đủ trò nhưng ko đòi hỏi người MOD có nhiều kỹ năng chuyến sâu

----------


## nhatson



----------

writewin

----------


## nhatson

các video trên ko phải là  làm được sản phẩm tối ưu, mà người sử dụng như em có thể làm được cái mình CẦN số lượng nhỏ , chi phí hợp lý, 
quan trọng hơn KO PHẢI trông chờ các KỸ SƯ  
kỹ sư cũng phải sống mà, nhờ vả không công đâu được, nhìu khi phái có 100 triệu VND, hay phải oder 100 cái mới làm chẳng hạn, ko thì họ làm việc khác... nhiều cám dỗ hơn
mình phải tự giúp mình thôi, có sản phẩm nào giúp mình được nên mình phải tung hô thôi

----------

haianhelectric, im_atntc

----------


## nhatson

> Theo như bác nói thì chuẩn bị có mach 4 em tam gọi là phân khúc cao cấp chứ em cũng chưa tim hiểu nó. Lúc đó sẽ xẩy ra cạnh tranh khốc liệt với các sản phẩm cao cấp của các hãng khác. Vì giá cao hơn nên lúc đó người dùng mới bắt đầu chú ý, lúc đó  có lựa chọn mach 4 hay không là do người dùng mọi người cứ chờ xem nó sẽ như thế nào.
> 
> Trung quốc nó làm rồi đó bác ạ. trong máy cắt khí ga của trung quốc đấy.


ah, bác tug hô kỹ sư vn, ko giới thiệu hàng VN đi ví dụ hàng china.... haiz
b.r

----------


## nhatson

trở lại linuxcnc, ko bị ràng buộc nhiều, khả năng mở rộng của linuxCNC lớn hơn, nhưng yêu cầu nhiều kỹ năng hơn

tăng tốc độ phát xung qua cổng LPT bằng FPGA, hay dkhien closeloop như controller xịn chẳng hạn
http://www.linuxcnc.org/docs/2.4/htm...s_pluto_p.html

chỉ cần phần cs là dkhien được brush servo motor




nhiều thứ hay ho nữa, nhưng ngoài tấm sử dụng của em rồi, trở về mach3 dùng thôi, đúng và đủ

----------


## marl

> ko giới thiệu hàng VN đi ví dụ hàng china.... haiz
> b.r


Bác hỏi em câu hỏi rất xoáy liên quan đến vấn đề chính trị. Em trả lời bác bằng một clip cho nó sinh động. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXTrxxcNP-8

Nếu bác có thời gian thì đọc bài viết này.
http://www.doi-mat.vn/2014/05/an-nin...#axzz3I0Qo1GBP

----------


## nhatson

túm lại, em cũng chả thấy bác có thiện chí hay sự chân thành
chào thân ái
chúc bác thành công hơn nữa trong cuộc sống

b.r

----------


## culitruong

> Bác hỏi em câu hỏi rất xoáy liên quan đến vấn đề chính trị. Em trả lời bác bằng một clip cho nó sinh động. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXTrxxcNP-8
> 
> Nếu bác có thời gian thì đọc bài viết này.
> http://www.doi-mat.vn/2014/05/an-nin...#axzz3I0Qo1GBP


Tưởng cái gì đó về kỹ thật, làm chọt, vô tốn băng thông quá.

----------


## writewin

cho em hỏi hơi ngu 1 câu

hiện tại bác đang dùng chương trình j để xuất code và chương trình j để chạy máy CNC vậy 

trước h em chỉ mới dùng mach3 và 1 vài lần dùng NC, thấy  ko cảm tình với NC cho lắm vì ràng buộc ng dùng quá nên vẩn chọn dùng mach3 vì em dùng nó từ lúc  tập làm CNC đến nay, và cũng phá phách dc mach 3 nhiều rồi nên lười chuyển
 còn bản quyền thì em dc ng bạn mua rồi share cho em nên cũng dc coi là dùng phần mềm có lai sờn, còn nếu cần em cũng có thể bỏ tiền ra mua để dùng cho máy khách, còn nếu khách thích thì có thể bỏ tiền ra để em mua dùm ^^ còn ko thì dùng key mang tên Cty em

spam tí nên nhắc lại câu hỏi trên để bác chả lời tro em học hỏi

hiện tại bác đang dùng chương trình j để xuất code và chương trình j để chạy máy CNC vậy

----------


## culitruong

Bác Writewin đọc không kỹ rồi, bác kia không có sài phần mềm cnc nào hết. Giống tui.

----------


## Nam CNC

----chém gió ghê thiệt , ào ào mà mấy trang , bác Nhat Son uyên thâm thiệt , nói có sách mách có chứng , nhưng em phê bình bác nhé , tại sao mỗi cờ nhíp là 1 comment vậy ? biết chừng nào em mới lấy lại vị trí đây . Hận hận hận bác chém quá sức á.

            ---- Bác Marl, em chằng biết bác kĩ sư , tiến sĩ hay giáo sư gì , nói chay như bác em khinh ! nói như bác cứ như là cái viện gì đấy bước ra , mà chắc là bệnh viện.

------ Mach3 muôn năm hehehehe.

----------

ít nói, CKD, diy1102

----------


## Mr.L

NẾU ĐIỀU ĐÓ XẢY RA ^^ (Xả stress giải lao nào mọi người )


Một ngày nào đó nếu ánh dương sẽ không còn
Loài người chìm trong đêm giá băng
Và tình người sẽ tan biến như là giấc mơ
Yêu thương chỉ còn trong dĩ vãng
Anh bên em vẫn cô đơn
Anh xa em dù gần, con tim ta như đá lạnh buốt giá

ĐK:

Không anh sẽ như bình minh
Xóa tan lạnh lùng trong băng giá
Như ánh sáng như mặt trời
Không anh sẽ như bình minh
Xóa tan lạnh lùng trong băng giá
yêu em mãi như mặt trời
Với trái tim cháy yêu thương

chốt VẬY HOY ĐI NHE ^^

----------


## Tuấn

> các video trên ko phải là  làm được sản phẩm tối ưu, mà người sử dụng như em có thể làm được cái mình CẦN số lượng nhỏ , chi phí hợp lý, 
> quan trọng hơn KO PHẢI trông chờ các KỸ SƯ  
> kỹ sư cũng phải sống mà, nhờ vả không công đâu được, nhìu khi phái có 100 triệu VND, hay phải oder 100 cái mới làm chẳng hạn, ko thì họ làm việc khác... nhiều cám dỗ hơn
> mình phải tự giúp mình thôi, có sản phẩm nào giúp mình được nên mình phải tung hô thôi


Cụ này nói đúng cái dã tâm của em.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Thế nền văn minh loài người là gì hả bác ơi.
> 
> Kỹ sư việt nam thừa khả năng viết phần mềm như mach 3, nhưng tại sao không viết, vì rất nhiều lý do trong đó có cả vấn đề bản quyền.


 Bác này nói ... đúng này.
 Trong một lần phỏng vấn 15 thí sinh tốt nghiệp Đại học chuyên ngành Điện Điện tử công nghiệp. Đề bài chỉ của tôi chỉ đơn giản là , vẽ và giải thích cho tôi sơ đồ nguyên lý của việc lắp đặt bóng đèn huỳnh quang. Thì có 10 thí sinh không vẽ đúng, và 2 thí sinh vẽ được nhưng không giải thích được. còn 3 thí sinh đạt yêu cầu.
 Tôi không chê Việt Nam, nhưng ý thức học thật của chúng ta còn quá thấp. Cần phải cải cách lại nền giáo dục của nước nhà. Và bằng cấp phải gắn liền với thực tế.
 Việt Nam ta, những bác .. nông dân còn làm được máy bay, huống chi là Mach3, nhưng về cơ bản là làm cái gì cũng sợ, làm cái gì cũng lo đến bản quyền. trong khi cái phần mềm viết ra nó lại không mua bản quyền!
 Và điều quan trọng nhất là bác lại phá đám, những người có nhiệt huyết với diễn đàn, với các anh em trên diễn đàn, đưa ra các dẫn chứng để những người chưa biết được học hỏi thì bác lại bác bỏ bằng những câu rất vớ vẩn.
 Nếu có thể, bác hãy bác bỏ những ý kiến của người khác bằng những ví dụ cụ thể, bằng những hình ảnh, những video cụ thể, tôi nghĩ sẽ thiết thực hơn là những câu nói không mang tính xây dựng.  
 Câu này tôi mượn của của mấy bác hàng tôm hàng cá để nói với bác rằng : Ra chỗ khác chơi!

----------


## ga_cnc

xin thông báo: bão đã suy yếu thành áp thấp nhiệt đới do kiến thức về cnc yếu kém cộng với khả năng chém gió có hạn, và cũng mong bác Marl mau lấy lại tinh thần cũng như tự tin tạo luồng bão khác để diễn đàn càng thêm sinh động đậy ạ, cuối cùng có câu này tặng bác: "nói ít một tí cho nó giống cao nhân"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> xin thông báo: bão đã suy yếu thành áp thấp nhiệt đới do kiến thức về cnc yếu kém cộng với khả năng chém gió có hạn, và cũng mong bác Marl mau lấy lại tinh thần cũng như tự tin tạo luồng bão khác để diễn đàn càng thêm sinh động đậy ạ, cuối cùng có câu này tặng bác: "nói ít một tí cho nó giống cao nhân"


nói ít như ít nói khí khí .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

Như ít nói thì "sống phải chất " héhehehehehe..... nghèo đến nỗi không có cái điện thoại nhá.

----------


## CKD

> Như ít nói thì "sống phải chất " héhehehehehe..... nghèo đến nỗi không có cái điện thoại nhá.


Có mà giấu vì sợ bị chuối nó quăng vỏ.... đấy ợ. Gì chứ đụng tới chuối là phải bị truy cùng diệt tận.

----------


## ngocpham

> Như ít nói thì "sống phải chất " héhehehehehe..... nghèo đến nỗi không có cái điện thoại nhá.


Óh oh oh. Thì ra là vậy  :Smile:

----------


## Sun24h

> Em đưa ra một giả thiết là nếu một ngày nào đó phần mềm Mach 3 "*Không miễn phí*" thì ........
> 
> Mời các bác đóng góp ý kiến.


Hiện tại nó cũng đâu có miễn phí đâu bác, còn ko biết bác có đang dùng bản ***** ko thì không rõ.

----------


## nhatson

một keys có thể dùng hợp pháp cho hàng nghìn cái máy

----------

